# How many Shetlanders are on here?



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

AM I the only one?:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thought so:lol:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Baaahh!!!


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Well considering Shetland has about 15 people on it, the likelihood of there being another DWer is... slim 

S


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

sberlyn said:


> Well considering Shetland has about 15 people on it, the likelihood of there being another DWer is... slim
> 
> S


poor ross :tumbleweed: just aswell you have OCD to give you sumit to do up there :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

sberlyn said:


> Well considering Shetland has about 15 people on it, the likelihood of there being another DWer is... slim
> 
> S


27 thousand or so here


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

You will have to get your DW banner out Ross.
We have 8 members just in Airdrie. :lol:
Gordon.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not many detailers here I would imagine my car which is a 07 plate looks better than new cars the dealers put out here I get a lot of funny looks:doublesho


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

So I guess I am the only one?I did see someone called the Shetlander?


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

not me


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

sorry


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

wrong forum !


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

rossmuir1978 said:


> wrong forum !


someone wasn't trying to bump their post's up to 10 to read a PM eh! :lol:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Dunno how many of my lot are on here or not? I'm not the only one I know of though. Do you detail for anyone up there Ross, or do I need to accept Sheltie commissions? lol :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

sberlyn said:


> ....the likelihood of there being another DWer is... slim ....


That'll be me, then........oh no, I'm in Sutherland


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

There can be only one!

Oh sorry.... was thinking of Highlander.:tumbleweed:

I get my coat


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

rossdook said:


> Dunno how many of my lot are on here or not? I'm not the only one I know of though. Do you detail for anyone up there Ross, or do I need to accept Sheltie commissions? lol :thumb:


I have done a couple but I look after the 4 cars at the house and thats plenty:lol:I think you must be the only Orcadian ?


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

If it makes you feel better, SWMBO spent her teenage years in the Shetlands. She wants to go back to visit friends up there but I always get frightened by the thought of the crossing. Not the sea state, the cost of the ferry!


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I have done a couple but I look after the 4 cars at the house and thats plenty:lol:I think you must be the only Orcadian ?


There's at least one other member if not more from Orkney just now.

I'll let you pass on my details to any potential customers then! Cheers :lol:


----------



## calum106quicky (Feb 14, 2009)

Ross who?


----------



## specks (Jun 8, 2007)

my brother stays in shetland in yell but he`s not into cars,just his 90`s techno music.


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

I was born and bred in Shetland. Then I betrayed the clan and left.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Ross, I may visit just before Up Helly Aa and do a few motors while in Shetland to fund my trip - any ideas how to go about this in your neck of the woods? Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am not sure about helping you detailing cars in Shetland Ross but Up Helly Aa is a major event:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

SXI said:


> I was born and bred in Shetland. Then I betrayed the clan and left.


Tut tut:lol:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I am not sure about helping you detailing cars in Shetland Ross but Up Helly Aa is a major event:lol:


Don't worry about me - I shouldn't need a hand hopefully, but leads etc might be good - advertising? And a unit or garage with water and power and hopefully good lighting that I could beg/borrow or steal always welcome!

Cheers


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

rossdook said:


> Ross, I may visit just before Up Helly Aa and do a few motors while in Shetland to fund my trip - any ideas how to go about this in your neck of the woods? Cheers :thumb:


The Guizer Yarl and his chronies have LOADS of shiny bits that'll need attention.......:buffer: :thumb:


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

FOUND ONE!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1917719&posted=1#post1917719


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

i live near thurso quite a few of us from wick/thurso area on here

none that i know of from shetland sorry,i know a couple of birds id detail over there though


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

griffy08 said:


> i know a couple of birds id detail over there though


trust you :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> trust you :lol:


hahahaha you know me bud:thumb::thumb:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

What's the detailing scene like in/around Thurso these days? Am over the Pentland Firth every now and then, and always looking for new projects. Maybe a game of golf too.... :thumb:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Thurso a bit dead then....... :tumbleweed:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

rossdook said:


> Thurso a bit dead then....... :tumbleweed:


Looks like it.


----------



## Bainie (Jul 30, 2006)

Old thread, but never spotted it before ... +1 for Shetland ...


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello up there! Never crossed swords with you yet, but have swapped banter a few times with Ross :lol:

I'm likely to be visiting Shetland in the summer so might update u guys before I appear :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bainie said:


> Old thread, but never spotted it before ... +1 for Shetland ...


Hows it going?:wave:


----------



## Allan (Jan 7, 2006)

Shurely you two must be related in some way


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

lol I'd doubt it!

Just for the uninitiated - Orcadians are usually much more handsome than their Northern neighbours.... :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Allan said:


> Shurely you two must be related in some way


Don't think so.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

rossdook said:


> lol I'd doubt it!
> 
> Just for the uninitiated - Orcadians are usually much more handsome than their Northern neighbours.... :lol:


You can always dream pal:lol:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

And we speak sense compared to the ****e you guys spout I'm sure..... :lol:


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

rossdook said:


> And we speak sense compared to the ****e you guys spout I'm sure..... :lol:


I'm going to back up my fellow Orcadian here min. Although I have defected to the mainland these days as well.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

fair point beuy! :lol:


----------



## Johnny Bale'O (Mar 11, 2010)

Sense and orkney shouldn't be used in same sentence rossdook, ;-) lol


----------



## Johnny Bale'O (Mar 11, 2010)

ps. Ross, sheltie but exiled in Aberdeen;-)


----------

